# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  Indiegogo Fabtotum Update 1/16/14

## Eddie

Here’s an update for you from the ‘FABtotum Personal Fabricator’ team:
1 new Announcement:

Hey there!
In the last 20 days we started laying down the basics of the software running on the FABtotum Personal Fabricator.
If you remember, we are developing a pretty neat environment and UI at the same time. We are bulding the web interface to run on tablets, smartphones and of course PC,MAC and Linux systems.
The "FAB UI" runs on a Raspberry Pi's Raspian Linux Distribution.
The cool thing is that everything is being built to be modular and scalable both for us and other developers, granting three different levels of "access" to FABtotum's functionalities.


*Developing for the FAB UI*
The first level is the user level. A non-developer can costumize the interface adding plugins from the available ones into the plugin system, costumizing the web interface to his needs.You may find more plugins from other developers and install them, similar to Wordpress plugins or in any other CMS.
If someone develops a plugin to do OCR on scanned object or Texturize them you will be able to do the same in your FABtotum in no time downloading and installing that particular plugin.
The second level is for Developers: you can program plugins or edit the code directly in the web server, add python functionalities.
Having python running below means that life can be easy for new developers too.
Also, remote UI updates and bug fixes for everyone,yay!
Oh, language and skins can be added as well.

The last level is for hardcore developers: the root login.
Don't like the interface? want to run a different Linux distribution?
Suit yourself, you can run VNC/SSH and go deep into the kernel, format and install anything else currently supported by the Raspberry.

Keep in mind that the FAB UI is still in development and, while the hardware can't be changed after we ship, the software can be upgraded remotely at will.
Many non-vital functions may end up in later updates instead of Day 1.
This means that nothing you have seen so far is final,as usual!

*Team Update*

Last but not the least, we revamped the FABtotum.com website and blog.
The FABtotum Board is still waiting to be named here!
You might also want to check out the new components of the core development team. The list doesn't count many other that are taking part in our project, including entire companies giving us industrial and knowledge support.
Also we moved in our new HQ and the production area is being prepared.
Remember that picture from 1 month ago? here what it looks like now!

As usual,
We'll keep you posted!
_The FABteam_

----------

